# this is the altima 98 iac



## dounfer (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello. here is a link of what the iac apparently looks like.. 
now i know im supposed to spray it clean.. but can someone tell where exactly on the picture am i supposed to clean it?

Nissan Altima 2.4L 2.4 Idle Speed Air Control Valve IAC | eBay

is it the brown part? top part? bottom part? left part?


----------

